# Liquid Rubber Flooring for Stables



## catshark88 (19 November 2009)

Has anyone had any good or bad experiences of using liquid rubber floors in their stables?

My floors are very uneven and wouldn't work well with rubber mats. Painting them with liquid rubber sounds like it could really help with my horrible messy mares, but it seems to be pretty expensive.

Have you tried it?


----------



## Optimist (19 November 2009)

Can't believe nobody has replied to this - surely you can't all have perfect floors for rubber mats???

Am really interested in this question, sorry I haven't an answer for you x


----------



## f_s_ (19 November 2009)

I think you can get industrial liquid rubber. Not sure what the thickness would be like though, and I suppose the best course of action would be to get in touch with a supplier and ask the questions.

Sorry, wasn't much help, but would be interested in the answers


----------



## Wheels (20 November 2009)

I worked at a yard that had old fashioned type cobbled floors so rubber mats were a no-no.

One horse kept getting cast so he had a poured rubber floor and then rubber mats up the wall.

I wished that I could have afforded to put in a poured floor now instead of the rubber mats I've just put in becuase it was fantastic - really bonded well to the floor, was a very good finish with definite no slip and IMO was a lot lot better than rubber mats, no seams, no need to lift to clean underneath, no movement of mats over time, can be used on uneven floor etc.

Obviously if you move yards then you can't take it with you which is why along with the price it is not as popular as the mats.

Let me know if you manage to source it for a good price


----------



## catdragon (20 November 2009)

The yard where I am at had rubber mats fitted. For some unknown reason my mares mats kept coming up (despite being stuck down and bonded together). After multiple attempts to reseal them (combination of poor concrete underneath and a mare that "moon walks")- there are 14 stables on our yard and mine was the only one affected..just so you realise it wasn't the fitment... they were removed and a liquid rubber floor installed... Its absolutely brilliant, no seams, no wee trapped under, and no slip, its marvellous. Just trying to remember which company it is that did it as they were very good indeed.

Quattro, just found them... can't speak highly enough of them. http://www.quattro.org.uk/agricultural/


----------



## Tiaan (20 November 2009)

Sorry cant help as to weather they are good or not but I think it is for sale in robinsons, along with the roller?


----------



## Tiaan (20 November 2009)

Here it is 

http://www.robinsons-uk.com/products/sea...Name=#sku.42305


----------



## DuckToller (20 November 2009)

Can you give me a rough idea of what it cost?  I have one stable that normal mats just don't do the job, but think the Robinsons version came to over £1000 if I got my maths right.


----------



## PandorasJar (13 December 2012)

catshark88 said:



			Has anyone had any good or bad experiences of using liquid rubber floors in their stables?

My floors are very uneven and wouldn't work well with rubber mats. Painting them with liquid rubber sounds like it could really help with my horrible messy mares, but it seems to be pretty expensive.

Have you tried it?
		
Click to expand...

Great first time round. When they need replacing not so good.


----------

